

Data and visualization blogs worth following - robdoherty2
http://flowingdata.com/2012/04/27/data-and-visualization-blogs-worth-following/

======
jasonkolb
I created a twitter list with all of the blogs in the list (which had twitter
accounts that I could find) at <https://twitter.com/#!/jasonkolb/data-science>
if anyone finds it useful.

~~~
rickyconnolly
Page not found.

Twitter doesn't seem to like these compilation feeds. A few weeks ago, I
compiled together the rss feeds for the websites, facebook event pages and
twitter accounts of all the nightclubs in my city together into one twitter
feed. They deleted my account almost as soon as I set it up.

~~~
pronoiac
It's working for me, on my iPhone.

------
gavanwoolery
I do not see VizWorld.com (as of 6:40 PST) on there...I have always liked that
one.

~~~
SkyMarshal
<http://VizWorld.com> :)

------
rickyconnolly
Are there any other HN-relevant bloglists we could use? For example, here is
Cryptome's HUGE list of security blogs: <http://pastebin.com/F1JcZHLz>

------
mkmk
Not listed under maps, but a blog I highly recommend if you're from/familiar
with Boston: <http://bostonography.com/>

------
gawker
Appreciate this list a lot! Inspires me to play around and really think about
how to show our data beautifully.

